# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  خط أحمر ..ومفهومك للفتاه المؤدبه

## احلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  

سالت هذا السؤال لا لكى اعرف منظور كل رجل للفتاة الخلوقة  
اسمحولى ان اقول الرجل الشرقى فقط هو الرجل الوحيد الذى يملك فكر معقد ومتناقض بعض الشئ عن بقية الرجال فى بقية الدول الغربية  
الرجل الغربى يحب الفتاة اينما كانت اخلاقها ويحارب لاجلها فهو سواء عرفها مومس او فتاة ذات مبادئ يحبها لان الدين عندهم ليس الجزء الاهم فى العلاقة  
الرجل الشرقى دائما يقول اريد زوجتى فتاة محترمة ، مهذبة ، اخلاقها عالية ، جميلة ، وليس لها تجارب  
مامفهوم التجارب التى تقصده ؟!!! 
هل حبها لاخر يعد تجربة فى نظرك ام لا ؟ 
هل امساك يدها او تقبيلها او الذهاب بها الى امكان عامة او خاصة يدخول فى مفهوم التجارب لديك ام لا ؟  
هل تعارفها على الاخرين وصداقتها ولو فى حدود يعد من التجارب ام لا ؟  
هل جراءتها معك يدخل الشك الى قلبك ؟ وما الذى ياكد ظنونك او يمحيها ؟  
كيف تحكم عليها بان فتاتك العذراء البكر صاحبة الضمير والشرف العالى  
يقول البعض اننى يكفينى حبى لها وحبها لى وثقتى فيها من اين لك بهذة الثقة طالما قامت بمخالفة التقاليد و النواهى الدينية واقامت معك علاقة اينما كانت علاقة مشروعة غرضها النهائي الزواج او التعارف والتسلية وهان عليها تعب والديها فى تربيتها وكذبت عليهم لترضيك  
لا اريد ان يكون هدفى اللعب فى عقول البعض وادخال الشك فى عقولكم  
ولكن اريد ان اعرف كيف تحكم على الفتاة انها بكر وعذراء المشاعر قبل الجسد ولم يستغل عواطفها احد ولم يخضعها تحت جناحه ويطويها  
وهل يهمك ان تعرف اذا كان لها تجارب سابقة حقا لتحاسبها عليها ام تريد المعرفة للفضول فقط ام ترفض نهائي ان تكون فتاتك ذات تجارب سابقة ؟  
اترك للجميع النقاش

----------


## M7MD

مشكورة أحلام 

هذا خط أحمر بالفعل

الكثيرون يقدمون على فعلة و ربما أصبح قليلون من لا يقدمون على مثل هذة التجارب

السؤال هو هل نحن على صواب؟

هل بعلاقاتنا هذه نصل الى ما نربد و أقصد هنا الاستقرار 

الكثيرون من لا يريدون أن يكشفوا ماضيهم و الكثيرات أيضا 

هل أن ما يقومون به من أفعال هي أفعال خاطئة على البنت أو الشب ؟

اذا لماذا يريدون أن يخفوا ماضيهم؟؟

هل أن تلك العلاقات كانت علاقات بقصد بناء علاقات سيئة و غير أخلاقية ؟

هناك من يريد هذا النوع من العلاقات و هناك أهداف لكل علاقة

لكن دائما تبقى الضحية هي الفتاه

بغير وعي و لا ادراك و بوقت يذهب به العقل لا تدري المشاعر بأنها ترتكب جرما بحق أصحابها 

و يبقى الأمر هو هل أقدمنا على ذلك أم لا؟

ام كان ما بينهم مجردا من تلك الشبهات 

في الحقيقة تلك الشبهات تعتمد على مدى صدق ما كان بين الطرفين

فهو موضوع عـــفّة الفتاة من داخلها

فلو أقدمت على أي علاقة فلا تجد أنها تقدم على شيئ هي بالأصل منكرة له و لو مضى على علاقتهما سنوات 

خصوصا اذا كانوا صادقين بالوعد

فالأنتظار هو أجمل هدية في يومهم المنتظروسوف يلتقون بشوق كأنهم يلتقون أول مرة 

ما أحلى هذا اللقاء بعد أنتظار

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

انا بالنسبة الي اكيد بدور على البنت الي ما الها تجارب

ومن هذا المنطلق انا غير مؤمن اطلاقا بهذه العلاقات المنتشره حاليا مثل طلاب الجامعات والمدارس تحت مسمى الحب وهو بالأصل تسليه ولعب او مصلحه فقط لا غير

أتمنى تكونوا فهمتوني

اما كيف بعرف انها فعلا بنت محترمه(البنت المحترمه بمفهومي البنت الي عمرها ما تجاوزت الخطوط الحمر للدين واعراف المجتمع وليس لها علاقات مع شباب) فبنتبع طريقة دور على الأصل يعني بنت الأصل وبنت عائلة محترمه والله الي بوفق

يعني شب عامل علاقات كثير وضاحك على بنات كثير الله رح يبعثله بنت مثله

واذكر {الْخَبِيثَاتُ لِلْخَبِيثِينَ وَالْخَبِيثُونَ لِلْخَبِيثَاتِ وَالطَّيِّبَاتُ لِلطَّيِّبِينَ وَالطَّيِّبُونَ لِلطَّيِّبَاتِ أُوْلَئِكَ مُبَرَّؤُونَ مِمَّا يَقُولُونَ لَهُم مَّغْفِرَةٌ وَرِزْقٌ كَرِيمٌ }النور26
صدق الله العظيم

فطريقة انك تلاقي بنت محترمه تبدأ بحفظك لنفسك

وشكرا على الموضوع

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

برأيي ان قسم "كلام الناس" أنسب لهذا الموضوع وشكرا

----------


## محمد العزام

اول شي مشكورة على الموضوع الرائع 

ثاني شي مثل ما بيحكو احنا بنعيش بعصر التقدم والانفتاح يعني رح تكون نسبة كبيرة من البنات لا اقول جميعهن ليدهن تجارب مع اي شخص سواء بالجامعة او بالحياة العملية ولكن التجارب تختلف عن بعضها فمنها تكون علاقات قوية ومنها علاقات الصداقة وصراحة بالوقت الحاضر صعب ان يكون هناك بنت لم تقم علاقة باي نوع من الانواع التي ذكرتها  
ولا ارفض ان كان لها علاقات سابقة خاصة اذا كنت انا ايضا علاقات سابقة مع غيرها والاهم من ذلك هو الاخلاص بعد التعارف عليها من حيث ان تنسى العلاقات السابقة ومشاعرها تكون باتجاهي فقط 

بالنهاية اي شخص يبحث عن فتاة مؤدبة ومحترمة وصاحبة دين ولكن الاغلب في وقتنا ان الشخص يبحث عن الفتاة  ذات الجمال ويتناسى دينها وايضا يبحث عن الفتاة التي تكون صاحبة عمل اي التي تعمل

واذكر ان للفتاة ايضا مشاعر مثلها مثل الرجل تماما 
فحيث ان الرجل يحب ان يقيم علاقات مع بنات فالعكس صحيح ولا نستطيع ان نتحكم بمشاعر البنت ونقيدها لاننا لا نملك هذا الحق  

اما بالنسبة اذا بختار فتاة يكون الها علاقة سابقة بنظري انها مش اتعدت على الدين والاخلاق ولكن ظروف الحياة تفرض عليها والانفتاح ولكن بعد الاستقرار تنسى العلاقات السابقة وهذا يتوقف على الشخص الذي تختاره شريكا لها

----------


## زهره التوليب

> واذكر {الْخَبِيثَاتُ لِلْخَبِيثِينَ وَالْخَبِيثُونَ لِلْخَبِيثَاتِ وَالطَّيِّبَاتُ لِلطَّيِّبِينَ وَالطَّيِّبُونَ لِلطَّيِّبَاتِ أُوْلَئِكَ مُبَرَّؤُونَ مِمَّا يَقُولُونَ لَهُم مَّغْفِرَةٌ وَرِزْقٌ كَرِيمٌ }النور26
> صدق الله العظيم
> 
> فطريقة انك تلاقي بنت محترمه تبدأ بحفظك لنفسك



 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## احلام

شكرا لكل من شارك ..بانتظار رأي بقية الاعضاء


ملاحظه هامه هذا الموضوع نقاش جدي وليس خبر ..مكانه المنتدى العام كما اتوقع وليس كما اقترح الاخ عبدالله كلام الناس .. اتمنى ارجاع الموضوع الى مكانه في المنتدى العام واتمنى تفاعل الجميع..

----------


## فــــــارس

اقتباس:
اسمحولى ان اقول الرجل الشرقى فقط هو الرجل الوحيد الذى يملك فكر معقد ومتناقض بعض الشئ عن بقية الرجال فى بقية الدول الغربية
--------------------------------------------------------------------

الرجل الغربى يحب الفتاة اينما كانت اخلاقها ويحارب لاجلها فهو سواء عرفها مومس او فتاة ذات مبادئ يحبها لان الدين عندهم ليس الجزء الاهم فى العلاقة  

أجزم بأنكِ لم تعاشري الرجل الغربي ولا تعرفين طبيعتهم و مجتمعاتهم ولكن حكمتي عليهم من السمع فقط.
الرجل الشرقي والغربي يفترقون عند نقطة الدين ولكن في الأساس في المجتمع الغربي نوعيات من الرجال مثلما في المجتمع الشرقي فالاصابع ليست متساوية إطلاقاً, والشخصيات والعقليات تختلف, فانا لستً كأخيك او إبن عمك وهم ليسوا مثلي , فكل شخص لديه عقل مختلف وتفكير مختلف ونظرة مختلفة وشخصية مختلفة ولكن في النهاية نحن ضمن إطار المجتمع الشرقي.
أعلم بأني رجل شرقي ولكن من عاشرني سوف يعلم بأني أختلف كثيراً عن الرجل الشرقي الذي تعرفينه, لأني أملك نظرة خاصة وشخصية خاصة تم بنائها من تجارب الحياة والخبرة بالتعامل مع الآخرين.

ايضاً الرجل الغربي لا يملك ديناً يجعله رجلاً حقيقياً مثل ديننا الإسلامي , ومن يعيش في المجتمع الغربي يعلم جيداً كيفية تفكير وحياة الرجل الغربي , فـ على سبيل المثال أنا أعيش ستة اشهر مع المجتمع الشرقي و ستة أشهر أخرى مع المجتمع الغربي بحكم طبيعة سفري الدائمة , وأرى أن الرجل الشرقي يتميز بمزايا رائعة والرجل الغربي يتميز بمزايا رائعة أيضاً , ولكن في الأخير الرجل الشرقي هو الأفضل لأن إيجابياته أكثر من سلبياته بكثير.
المرأة الشرقية ترى في الرجل الغربي أنه ذلك الشاب الرومانسي الذي يتنازل عن رجولته في مواقف كثيرة من أجل إرضاء الأنثى وعلى سبيل المثال المومس او فتاة مدمنة مخدرات او فتاة لا تمتلك أخلاق ويرتبط بها دون أنى تفكير, وايضاً يوجد رجل غربي لا يتنازل بالإرتباط بفتاة لها تجارب مع شاب أخر وقد عاشرت هذه النوعية من الشباب بالخارج, وللمعلومية الرجل الغربي ليس الوحيد الذي يحارب من اجل الفتاة بل العربي كذلك , والموقف هنا يتحدد على نوعية الفتاة إن كانت الفتاة سوف تحارب من اجله فسوف يحارب هو ايضاً من أجلها ولكن إن كانت الفتاة لا تحارب من اجله فسوف يكون من الطبيعي ان يكون هو كذلك , فلا تمزجي الكلمات بوصف لا يمت للحقيقة بصلة.
فـ على الفتاة العربية قبل أن تتحدث عن الشاب الغربي عليها الإهتمام بنفسها والبعد عن المساحيق وكماليات الجمال الزائف والرضى بالأمر الواقع والجمال الحقيقي التي خلقت عليه وأن تكون فتاة منظمة وعلمية تقرأ الكتب وتبحث عن المعرفة وحينها سوف تتغير نظرة الرجل الشرقي لها, فالفتاة الغربية حياتها مليئة بالمعرفة والقراءة والفضول بعكس أغلب الفتيات العربيات اللاتي يتابعن الفضائيات والتسوق فقط.
فلا تأتي فتاة لا تفتح الكتاب وتريد أن تكون مثل الفتاة التي تفتح الكتاب, فهنا تتوقف الكلمة لترجع للوراء والنبش في شخصية الطرفين.

-----------------------------------------------

اقتباس:
الرجل الشرقى دائما يقول اريد زوجتى فتاة محترمة ، مهذبة ، اخلاقها عالية ، جميلة ، وليس لها تجارب

مامفهوم التجارب التى تقصده ؟!!!  
----------------------------------------------
التجارب هنا أن تكون قد شاركت السرير مع شاب آخر , فلا يوجد رجل يبحث عن فتاة تجالس الشباب وتشاركهم الفراش حتى وإن كانت ملكة جمال العالم, إلا في حالة هذا الرجل ليس رجلاً حقيقاً.

---------------------------------------------------
اقتباس:
هل حبها لاخر يعد تجربة فى نظرك ام لا ؟  
---------------------------------------------------
يعتمد على نوعية الحب , وليس كل حب يعتبر تجربة , لأن التجربة هنا تكون بالمعاشرة.

---------------------------------------------------
اقتباس:
هل امساك يدها او تقبيلها او الذهاب بها الى امكان عامة او خاصة يدخول فى مفهوم التجارب لديك ام لا ؟  
-----------------------------------------------------
تعتمد على نوعية المجتمع إن كان مجتمع تربى على هذا الشي ام لا , 


------------------------------------------------------
اقتباس:
هل تعارفها على الاخرين وصداقتها ولو فى حدود يعد من التجارب ام لا ؟  
-----------------------------------------------------------
هذه ليست تجربة حب ولكن هذا يعتبر إختلاط وبناء علاقات مع الجنس الآخر كالصداقة والزمالة في العمل, وهنا النظرة تعتمد على المجتمع ايضاً , قد تكون مختلطة فتكون هناك زمالة بين الفتاة و الشاب والمجتمع قد تربى على ذلك فيرونه أمراً عادياً.

-----------------------------------------------------------
اقتباس:
هل جراءتها معك يدخل الشك الى قلبك ؟ وما الذى ياكد ظنونك او يمحيها ؟  
----------------------------------------------------------
إن لم تكن المرأة جريئة سوف يكون الرجل جريء , وهذا لا يأتي بالشكك لأن الأنثى تعرف هذه الحياه مثلما يعرفها الرجل.

----------------------------------------------------------
اقتباس:
كيف تحكم عليها بان فتاتك العذراء البكر صاحبة الضمير والشرف العالى  
-------------------------------------------------------------
عندما تكون أخلاقهاً عالية ولا تختلط مع الجنس الآخر وطبعاً ليس لها تجارب مع شخص غيرك.
فهذه فتاة عاقلة وقد أحسن أهلها تربيتها وقاومت ضغوط المجتمع إن كان المجتمع مختلط.

----------------------------------------------------------
اقتباس:
يقول البعض اننى يكفينى حبى لها وحبها لى وثقتى فيها من اين لك بهذة الثقة طالما قامت بمخالفة التقاليد و النواهى الدينية واقامت معك علاقة اينما كانت علاقة مشروعة غرضها النهائي الزواج او التعارف والتسلية وهان عليها تعب والديها فى تربيتها وكذبت عليهم لترضيك  
-----------------------------------------------------------
أولاً الإنسان يملك قلب , والحب فطره في طبيعة البشر , فمن حب من اجل الزواج وكانت نيته صالحة فالتوفيق هو من الله , ومن كان الحب لديه من اجل قضاء وقت ممتع فسوف تكون له نهاية مصيرية يراها في أهله.
ثانياً لا بد من كسر الخطوط الحمراء في بعض الأحيان ولكن ألا يتسبب هذا الكسر في التنازل عن الأخلاق والركض خلف الشهوات.

وسؤالي لكِ يا أختي احلام  هو :
هل الفتاة التي تتحدث مع الشاب ماسنجر او عبر الرسائل الخاصة تعتبر فتاة غير خلوقة أم ماذا و لماذا؟

تحيتي لك

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Abdallah Qasaimeh 					 
_انا بالنسبة الي اكيد بدور على البنت الي ما الها تجارب

ومن هذا المنطلق انا غير مؤمن اطلاقا بهذه العلاقات المنتشره حاليا مثل طلاب الجامعات والمدارس تحت مسمى الحب وهو بالأصل تسليه ولعب او مصلحه فقط لا غير

أتمنى تكونوا فهمتوني

اما كيف بعرف انها فعلا بنت محترمه(البنت المحترمه بمفهومي البنت الي عمرها ما تجاوزت الخطوط الحمر للدين واعراف المجتمع وليس لها علاقات مع شباب) فبنتبع طريقة دور على الأصل يعني بنت الأصل وبنت عائلة محترمه والله الي بوفق

يعني شب عامل علاقات كثير وضاحك على بنات كثير الله رح يبعثله بنت مثله

واذكر {الْخَبِيثَاتُ لِلْخَبِيثِينَ وَالْخَبِيثُونَ لِلْخَبِيثَاتِ وَالطَّيِّبَاتُ لِلطَّيِّبِينَ وَالطَّيِّبُونَ لِلطَّيِّبَاتِ أُوْلَئِكَ مُبَرَّؤُونَ مِمَّا يَقُولُونَ لَهُم مَّغْفِرَةٌ وَرِزْقٌ كَرِيمٌ }النور26
صدق الله العظيم

فطريقة انك تلاقي بنت محترمه تبدأ بحفظك لنفسك

وشكرا على الموضوع



انا اتفق معه بكلامه......
_

----------


## ميشو الوايل

مشكوووووووووور يعطيك العافيه



سي يو ..

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

ليش دائما الرجل الشرقي يبحث عن زوجة مؤدبة
لا يوجد لها اي علاقات مع الشباب
لكن بالمقابل بجب على المرأة الشرقية 
ان توافق على اي رجل بالرغم من كل 
علاقاته السابقة وتغفر له

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

ما هو هيك الشباب احنا انانية بصراحة ...... :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):

----------


## زهرة النرجس

مشكورة على الموضوع الجريء 
ولكن دائما تقول لنا أمي أن البنت كالزجاج أي شيء يخدشها , وصعب أن تعود كما كانت .
هذا الشيء أضعة دائما بين عيني وأمشي في طريقي , ولا أخاف شيء لأنني واثقة من نفسي ومما أعمل .
وأيضا تقول لنا أن الشاب لا يأخذ من تطاوعة وتذهب معة , فهو في النهاية يريد الإرتباط ببنت ليس لها علاقات سابقة .
وأيضا أصدق هذا , لأن كثيرا من الشباب الشرقي يرفض أن يرتبط بفتاة عرفت غيرة .
وقليلا من الشباب من يؤمن بالحب , فمعظم الشباب يأخذون قلوب البنات للتسلية لا غير , وهذا ما يجعلنا لا نسدق أحدا منهم , ونبقى حذرين دوما ......... أي يكونوا خطا أحمر .

----------


## الولهان

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

مشكوره على الموضوع الجميل والمهم


في هذا الزمن كثيرا من نسمع عن الشباب واعمالهم مع الفتاه 
مما ادى للشاب الاخر الى الشك بأي فتاه يعرفها
مما يؤدي الى فقدان الثقه

انا بالنسبه الي شخصيا
احب الفتاه ليس لها علاقات حب مع الطرف الاخر
لانه لا اعرف ماذا تم بينهما 
الفتاة عندما تكون مؤدبه ومحترمه اكيد بتكون البنت الي بدي اياها
معلش تعرف شباب
بس ص\ضمن حدود الادب والعمل 
او المجال الي هي فيه



كمان مره يبكرر شكري على الموضوع الجميل

----------


## النورس الحزين

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_ليش دائما الرجل الشرقي يبحث عن زوجة مؤدبة

لا يوجد لها اي علاقات مع الشباب
لكن بالمقابل بجب على المرأة الشرقية 
ان توافق على اي رجل بالرغم من كل 
علاقاته السابقة وتغفر له
_


 في زمننا هاذا ليس شرط ان توافق المرأة الشرقية على اي رجل برغم من علاقاته السابقة ولاكن الزمن تغير 

وأي رجل شرقي يبحث عن فتا ليس لها علا قات يكون من كثر الي شافة ما بدو الى البنت الؤدبة وبالأخر بطلع شايفة اكثر منو :SnipeR (102):

----------


## L A R A

ليس مفهوم الرجل فقط ..بل مفهوم كل المجتمع أن ماضي الرجـل طيش ... وماضي المرأة حرام ..وأن الإعجاب أو الحب بين الشاب والفتاة يصل إلى مستوى الجريمة التي لا تغتفر ويحكم على البنت بأنها خائنة ومنفلتة ومخطئة ولا يجب أن تفلت من العقاب ..
والفتاه المؤدبه بمفهوم مجتمعنا التي لم تجرب أي علاقه عاطفيه ولم تحب او تعشق حتى لو كان الحب طاهرا فالفتاه اتسخت بالحب اتسخت بالعلاقه وهذه النظره سببت مشاكل كثيره فاصبحت علاقات الحب في مجتمعنا الاردني للاسف سريه فتخفي الفتاه علاقاتها بمن تحب وبنظري هذا هو اكبر خطاء لانه في بعض الحالات يقوم الشاب بابتزاز الفتاه - على رغبتها في سريه الموضوع لان سمعه الفتاه لا تستحمل في مجتمعنا انطلاق شائعه او مقوله او حقيقه - بان الفتاه على علاقه وتحب .. اعلم بنظركم ليس هذا جوهر الموضوع لكني مقتنعه بذلك ..مشكلتنا الاساسيه مشكله صراحه فقط .. لو تقبل الرجل الشرقي وجود تاريخ عاطفي للفتاه اسهم بوصولها للفتاه التي يريد والفتاه التي يعشق لكان غير هذا حالنا .. هي تجارب وانتهت تعلمت منها الفتاه واسهمت بالنهايه على اختيارها الصحيح للرجل ..لك انت .. فهل اصبحت الفتاه غير مؤدبه وووو الكثير من الاتهامات التي لن تنتهي ولن يهداء بال الرجل ..ماذا لو تجاوزت فتاته الخطوط الحمراء كما عنوان موضوعك احلام ..والخطوط الحمراء العريضه ليس وجود علاقه حب سابقه للفتاه ولكن كيل التساولات والشكوك بان هذه العلاقه تجاوزت ذلك وكان لشرف الفتاه وعرضها وكرامتها وجسدها من كل ذلك نصيب .. هو الشك ..خاصه ان كان للرجل تجارب غير برئيه سيشك اكثر .. وان كان للفتاه اي تجربه مهما كانت بسيطه ستعيش برعب دائم من ظهور شبح الحبيب القديم - وان كانت اشتاقت اليه - في حياتها من جديد فتدمر علاقتها الزوجيه وتشعر بعدم الامان دائما .. لذا الحل بسيط جدا ان يتقبل الرجل تلك العلاقه ا وجدت ويبني علاقه اساسها الثقه ولتكن حكمته ( ولدت حبيبتي يوم احببتها ) او ولدت زوجتي يوم تزوجتها فلا يعود للبحث في الماضي فله عليها فقط ان لا تخونه او تحب غيره من ذلك اليوم ..يوم معرفته بها ..ولا يحق له محاسبتها على ما كان قبل أن يأتي ..وليست هي مجبره بالتبرير له يا احلام ..ولا استحمال شكوكه ولا اتهاماته لكن كفتاه اردنيه اعيش في مجتمع يحارب افكاري بحكم عادته وتقاليده التي هي جزء مني وافتخر بها لكنها ليس كلاما مقدس ..اكمل بصفتي فتاه اردنيه انصح مما شاهدته وسمعته من قصص في مجتمعنا ان تحتفظ الفتاه بتلك القصص وتلك التجارب لها وحدها وان لا تفكر في لحظه مصارحه باخبار زوجها على اي علاقه سابقه لها او حتى اعجاب من بعيد لان الغيره والشك والتخلف والغباء من قبل زوجها ستدمر حياتها ..وانصح الرجل الاردني بالثقه بزوجته ان كانت تستحق ذلك وتغير مفهومه للفتاه المؤدبه الموجود حاليا لانه مفهوم متخلف مع احترامي لتفكير شبابنا ورجالنا ولا تسألوني لماذا الواو .. المهم ذلك المفهوم خاطىء ومتخلف خاصه لو علم رجالنا أنه ما من فتاه تجاوزت التوجيهي ولم تحب او تحلم انها تحب او كنت علاقه ولو خياليه وفارس احلام يقرع باب تفكيرها ليل نهار وانه هناك قله فقط من الفتيات تتخرج من الجامعه مثلا دون ان تكون عاشه قصه حب او اعجاب .. ما ارغب قوله للغاليه احلام ولشباب المنتدى والشباب الاردني ككل ..اننا بحاجه لتغير ذلك المفهوم للفتاه المؤدبه لانه ومن خلال ذلك المفهوم واعتذر عن جرائتي 80% من فتيات مجتمعنا غير مؤدبات وحتى ضمن بعض البنود في مفهومكم المتخلف (( عاهرات )) سواء علمتم ذلك او لم تعلموا ..صدقتم ام لم تصدقوا ... فالكثير من اهلكم اصدقائكم وصديقاتكم ومعارفكم واخواتكم وزوجاتكم 
عاشو قصه حب .. رجائي لا يأتي اي احد ويقول بالعاميه الاردنيه (( فشرتي ..انا اختي غير )) انا اتكلم بصوره عامه وعن حقيقه نتجاهلها وهي فينا وانت تعلم يا صديقي او لا تعلم بأن اختك لن تخبرك للاسف انها تحب حتى لا تكون عاهره بنظرك وستحرص على عدم معرفتك او حتى شكك بالموضوع ولكنك لا تعلم بأنك تزيد احتمال ان يتم ابتزاز اختك - خوفا من معرفتك - في حال كان ابن الحلال ابن حرام وما اكثرهم .. الفتاه يا صديقي كائن حي له احاسيس ومشاعر .. من حقه ان يحب وان يعشق وان يعيش تجارب .. كما انت .. اعلم بأن ردي لن يعجب اغلب ان لم يكن كل الاعضاء الشباب في المنتدى وهناك من اسمعه يقول 
غابت لارا وطولت الغيبه لتأتي بافكار هدامه هدفها نشر الفتنه والرذيله في مجتمعنا لا بل لارا تشجع الفتيات على اقامه علاقات عاطفيه غير شريفه وما الا ذلك ,,, من وصله ذلك التفكير او تلك الفكره يكون لم يفهم شيئا مما قلته للاسف انا لا اشجع الفتيات بل اشجعكم انتم ان اسمحو للحب أن يولد في الضوء حتى لا يولد مشوها كما قال الشاعر الذي نحترمه جميعا حسان القضاه في البكاء الآخير ..

----------


## زهره التوليب

عزيزتي لارا.......احترم وجهه نظرك كثيرا واوافقك في بعض ماورد فيها
لكن ارى ان المشكله ليست بعدم الصراحه بل المشكله في اننا بدأنا نسلم بمفهومك انتي للحب..بدأنا نسلم ان للبنت روح وقلب وشو يعني اذا حبت وعاشت قصه حب...يا اختي انا معك ..بس اي حب؟؟؟ ...الحب البرئ لا غبار عليه ابدا وماحد بيرفضه الا المتخلفين وبنفس الوقت الطبيعي ان البنت خجوله وبتحتفظ بذلك لنفسها مش خوف انما خجل وخلق..لكن الحب تبع الجامعات والتلفونات و و و و ........فاعذريني ذلك مرفوض باسم الدين وليس باسم المجتمع..فلو سافرت انا لكندا مثلا...لن تتغير نظرتي..لان الخوف من الناس ليست المشكله..

من ناحيه اخرى...ايضا الموضوع لا يقتصر على البنات..ايضا لن افكربالارتباط ابدا..بشخص ذو علاقات من النوع الذي ذكرت...ابدا ابدا

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الرجل الغربى يحب الفتاة اينما كانت اخلاقها ويحارب لاجلها فهو سواء عرفها مومس او فتاة ذات مبادئ يحبها لان الدين عندهم ليس الجزء الاهم فى العلاقة 


الرجل الشرقى دائما يقول اريد زوجتى فتاة محترمة ، مهذبة ، اخلاقها عالية ، جميلة ، وليس لها تجارب 


مامفهوم التجارب التى تقصده ؟!!!
مفهوم التجارب برأي تجاربها بالحياة خاصة بالجامعة .


هل حبها لاخر يعد تجربة فى نظرك ام لا ؟
لا بالعكس اعتبرها حرية شخصية . 


هل امساك يدها او تقبيلها او الذهاب بها الى امكان عامة او خاصة يدخول فى مفهوم التجارب لديك ام لا ؟ لا طبعا 

هل تعارفها على الاخرين وصداقتها ولو فى حدود يعد من التجارب ام لا ؟
نعم بحدود الادب طبعا .  


هل جراءتها معك يدخل الشك الى قلبك ؟ وما الذى ياكد ظنونك او يمحيها ؟ 
لا بس بدون طولة لسان . 


كيف تحكم عليها بان فتاتك العذراء البكر صاحبة الضمير والشرف العالى 


يقول البعض اننى يكفينى حبى لها وحبها لى وثقتى فيها من اين لك بهذة الثقة طالما قامت بمخالفة التقاليد و النواهى الدينية واقامت معك علاقة اينما كانت علاقة مشروعة غرضها النهائي الزواج او التعارف والتسلية وهان عليها تعب والديها فى تربيتها وكذبت عليهم لترضيك 


لا اريد ان يكون هدفى اللعب فى عقول البعض وادخال الشك فى عقولكم 


ولكن اريد ان اعرف كيف تحكم على الفتاة انها بكر وعذراء المشاعر قبل الجسد ولم يستغل عواطفها احد ولم يخضعها تحت جناحه ويطويها 


وهل يهمك ان تعرف اذا كان لها تجارب سابقة حقا لتحاسبها عليها ام تريد المعرفة للفضول فقط ام ترفض نهائي ان تكون فتاتك ذات تجارب سابقة ؟
طبعا للفضول اكيد لاني رح احكيلها كل شيء عني طبعا .

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تحية عسكرية 					 
> _الرجل الغربى يحب الفتاة اينما كانت اخلاقها ويحارب لاجلها فهو سواء عرفها مومس او فتاة ذات مبادئ يحبها لان الدين عندهم ليس الجزء الاهم فى العلاقة 
> 
> 
> الرجل الشرقى دائما يقول اريد زوجتى فتاة محترمة ، مهذبة ، اخلاقها عالية ، جميلة ، وليس لها تجارب 
> 
> 
> مامفهوم التجارب التى تقصده ؟!!!
> ...



مافهمت رأيك اخ تحيه...في تناقض كبير بكلامك...اذا كانت القبله عاديه فما هو حدود الادب الي بتحكي عنه؟

----------


## احلام

> ليس مفهوم الرجل فقط ..بل مفهوم كل المجتمع أن ماضي الرجـل طيش ... وماضي المرأة حرام ..وأن الإعجاب أو الحب بين الشاب والفتاة يصل إلى مستوى الجريمة التي لا تغتفر ويحكم على البنت بأنها خائنة ومنفلتة ومخطئة ولا يجب أن تفلت من العقاب ..
> والفتاه المؤدبه بمفهوم مجتمعنا التي لم تجرب أي علاقه عاطفيه ولم تحب او تعشق حتى لو كان الحب طاهرا فالفتاه اتسخت بالحب اتسخت بالعلاقه وهذه النظره سببت مشاكل كثيره فاصبحت علاقات الحب في مجتمعنا الاردني للاسف سريه فتخفي الفتاه علاقاتها بمن تحب وبنظري هذا هو اكبر خطاء لانه في بعض الحالات يقوم الشاب بابتزاز الفتاه - على رغبتها في سريه الموضوع لان سمعه الفتاه لا تستحمل في مجتمعنا انطلاق شائعه او مقوله او حقيقه - بان الفتاه على علاقه وتحب .. اعلم بنظركم ليس هذا جوهر الموضوع لكني مقتنعه بذلك ..مشكلتنا الاساسيه مشكله صراحه فقط .. لو تقبل الرجل الشرقي وجود تاريخ عاطفي للفتاه اسهم بوصولها للفتاه التي يريد والفتاه التي يعشق لكان غير هذا حالنا .. هي تجارب وانتهت تعلمت منها الفتاه واسهمت بالنهايه على اختيارها الصحيح للرجل ..لك انت .. فهل اصبحت الفتاه غير مؤدبه وووو الكثير من الاتهامات التي لن تنتهي ولن يهداء بال الرجل ..ماذا لو تجاوزت فتاته الخطوط الحمراء كما عنوان موضوعك احلام ..والخطوط الحمراء العريضه ليس وجود علاقه حب سابقه للفتاه ولكن كيل التساولات والشكوك بان هذه العلاقه تجاوزت ذلك وكان لشرف الفتاه وعرضها وكرامتها وجسدها من كل ذلك نصيب .. هو الشك ..خاصه ان كان للرجل تجارب غير برئيه سيشك اكثر .. وان كان للفتاه اي تجربه مهما كانت بسيطه ستعيش برعب دائم من ظهور شبح الحبيب القديم - وان كانت اشتاقت اليه - في حياتها من جديد فتدمر علاقتها الزوجيه وتشعر بعدم الامان دائما .. لذا الحل بسيط جدا ان يتقبل الرجل تلك العلاقه ا وجدت ويبني علاقه اساسها الثقه ولتكن حكمته ( ولدت حبيبتي يوم احببتها ) او ولدت زوجتي يوم تزوجتها فلا يعود للبحث في الماضي فله عليها فقط ان لا تخونه او تحب غيره من ذلك اليوم ..يوم معرفته بها ..ولا يحق له محاسبتها على ما كان قبل أن يأتي ..وليست هي مجبره بالتبرير له يا احلام ..ولا استحمال شكوكه ولا اتهاماته لكن كفتاه اردنيه اعيش في مجتمع يحارب افكاري بحكم عادته وتقاليده التي هي جزء مني وافتخر بها لكنها ليس كلاما مقدس ..اكمل بصفتي فتاه اردنيه انصح مما شاهدته وسمعته من قصص في مجتمعنا ان تحتفظ الفتاه بتلك القصص وتلك التجارب لها وحدها وان لا تفكر في لحظه مصارحه باخبار زوجها على اي علاقه سابقه لها او حتى اعجاب من بعيد لان الغيره والشك والتخلف والغباء من قبل زوجها ستدمر حياتها ..وانصح الرجل الاردني بالثقه بزوجته ان كانت تستحق ذلك وتغير مفهومه للفتاه المؤدبه الموجود حاليا لانه مفهوم متخلف مع احترامي لتفكير شبابنا ورجالنا ولا تسألوني لماذا الواو .. المهم ذلك المفهوم خاطىء ومتخلف خاصه لو علم رجالنا أنه ما من فتاه تجاوزت التوجيهي ولم تحب او تحلم انها تحب او كنت علاقه ولو خياليه وفارس احلام يقرع باب تفكيرها ليل نهار وانه هناك قله فقط من الفتيات تتخرج من الجامعه مثلا دون ان تكون عاشه قصه حب او اعجاب .. ما ارغب قوله للغاليه احلام ولشباب المنتدى والشباب الاردني ككل ..اننا بحاجه لتغير ذلك المفهوم للفتاه المؤدبه لانه ومن خلال ذلك المفهوم واعتذر عن جرائتي 80% من فتيات مجتمعنا غير مؤدبات وحتى ضمن بعض البنود في مفهومكم المتخلف (( عاهرات )) سواء علمتم ذلك او لم تعلموا ..صدقتم ام لم تصدقوا ... فالكثير من اهلكم اصدقائكم وصديقاتكم ومعارفكم واخواتكم وزوجاتكم 
> عاشو قصه حب .. رجائي لا يأتي اي احد ويقول بالعاميه الاردنيه (( فشرتي ..انا اختي غير )) انا اتكلم بصوره عامه وعن حقيقه نتجاهلها وهي فينا وانت تعلم يا صديقي او لا تعلم بأن اختك لن تخبرك للاسف انها تحب حتى لا تكون عاهره بنظرك وستحرص على عدم معرفتك او حتى شكك بالموضوع ولكنك لا تعلم بأنك تزيد احتمال ان يتم ابتزاز اختك - خوفا من معرفتك - في حال كان ابن الحلال ابن حرام وما اكثرهم .. الفتاه يا صديقي كائن حي له احاسيس ومشاعر .. من حقه ان يحب وان يعشق وان يعيش تجارب .. كما انت .. اعلم بأن ردي لن يعجب اغلب ان لم يكن كل الاعضاء الشباب في المنتدى وهناك من اسمعه يقول 
> غابت لارا وطولت الغيبه لتأتي بافكار هدامه هدفها نشر الفتنه والرذيله في مجتمعنا لا بل لارا تشجع الفتيات على اقامه علاقات عاطفيه غير شريفه وما الا ذلك ,,, من وصله ذلك التفكير او تلك الفكره يكون لم يفهم شيئا مما قلته للاسف انا لا اشجع الفتيات بل اشجعكم انتم ان اسمحو للحب أن يولد في الضوء حتى لا يولد مشوها كما قال الشاعر الذي نحترمه جميعا حسان القضاه في البكاء الآخير ..


شكرا للجميع على ردودهم وشكرا لارا ردك جميل جدا وبتفق معك باغلب ما فيه..وبتمنى ترجعو الموضوع للمنتدى العام مكان ما وضعته ..مش عارفه ليه نقلتوه منتدى كلام الناس -مناسبات الاعضاء-يمكن لانه بيحكي عن العلاقات والزواج

----------


## هدوء عاصف

:SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]اختي الكريمة لدي تعليق بسيط  وسأستثني حالات الطيش والعلاقات الجنسية التي تحصل بين شاب وفتاة احبوا بعضهما وتمادوا في حبهما واندفعوا نحو الحرام ،سبب الإستثناء انه لا يمكنني التعقيب على امر كان مفعولا ..

الآن .. شاب وفتاة احبوا بعضهما ، نعم انا مع رأي الأغلبية ان للحب حدودا تقف عند حد اللمس والتقبيل وغير ذلك من امور الخلوة وتبعاتها ، ولكن ، هناك حبّ صادق وهو موجود ولا زال موجودا بين كثيرين من الشباب ، يعني الحب من اجل الزواج ،وهذا الحب يبني جسورا من الثقة خصوصا لو انه دام فترة زمنية طويلة ، وهذه الثقة لا يُمكن للشاب خيانتها بظنه في فتاته السوء ، فيقول كما خرجت معي فهي تخرج مع غيري! وهل هي وحدها معرضة للمحاسبة لخروجها معك وانت ايها الشاب غير مطالب؟

لذلك سأقتبس من مقدّمتك : يقول البعض اننى يكفينى حبى لها وحبها لى وثقتى فيها من اين لك بهذة الثقة طالما قامت بمخالفة التقاليد و النواهى الدينية واقامت معك علاقة اينما كانت علاقة مشروعة غرضها النهائي الزواج او التعارف والتسلية وهان عليها تعب والديها فى تربيتها وكذبت عليهم لترضيك

نعم للشاب ثقة مطلقة في عشيقته ما دامت حبيبته ، بغض النظر عن هدف العلاقة سواء كانت شريفة ام غير ذلك ، وما دامت حبيبته ، فهي عذراء وشريفة مهما كان لها من التجارب ، وإلا فضع حدّا لعشيقتك ولتجربتك وقبل ذلك لنفسك !![/align]

----------


## الورده الجوريه

شكرا فعلا خط احمر رائع

----------


## منى محمد محمود

بصراحه الموضوع كتير مهم وفي وجهات نظر وآراء كتير بتختلف برأيي حسب الشخص وحسب طبيعته وكيف تربى وشو هيه المبادئ اللي عوّد نفسه عليها وعلى التمسك فيها 
المشاركه رقم 23 كانت بالنسبه الي الحكي الي كنت رح احكي كانت افضل مشاركه برأيي 
وهلأ بمجتمعنا صعب جداّ الشب يلتقي في بنت ما عمرها تعرضت لموقف او حتى أعجبت بشخص معين سواء لشكله او لشخصيته او لأي شي وسواء هاد الاشي صار في بيئة الجامعه في بيئة الشغل مو مهم المهم انه ما في حدا بالدنيا بيقدر ينكر انه الفتاه بشكل عام عاطفيه جدا وممكن تنخدع بأي كلمه بتستهدف عواطفها لانه هيك الله خلق البنت واحنا جايين بأي حق نحاسبها ؟؟؟؟ 
والشب الي غلطان كتير بحياته وهلأ جاي يطلب بنت بحياتها ما عرفت حداهاد حكي فاضي بصراحه ونادر جدا لانه الله بيعطي كل انسان على حسب نيته وكان الله بالسر عليما 
ومش كل بنت حكت مع شب في يوم فهي بنت غير مؤدبه او ما عندها اخلاق هاد المفهوم خاطئ تماما لانه هاد كله بكون بإيد البنت نفسها هي بتعرف كيف تحافظ على حالها وعلى اخلاقها وعلى دينها 
وأسفه على الاطاله  :Db465236ff:

----------


## سوسنه

عن جد موضوع من زمان حاب اتناقش فيه ... انا بالنسبه الي ما بشجع فكرة العلاقة بين الشب والبنت لانها منافية لأحكام الاسلام ولانه نهايتها دايما بتكون سلبيه عالبنت ...

----------


## حبيب بدون حبيب

فعلا هو الموضوع خط احمر 
كل حياة شب او بنت متعلقة في هذا الموضوع 
شب حاب يتعرف على اي بنت تكون حلوه  يقضي معها وقتة الى حينيفكر بزواج ويختار وحدة غيرها اي بهدف تسلية 

اما البنت في تقيم علاقة مع شب معين بهدف تسلية  واثارة الغيره عند بنات غيرها 
فهم لا يعرفان انهم يخالفون العقيدة 
 هذا واقع شبابنا اليوم  


فاي شب بحب يرتبط بفتاه اخلاقها جيدة محترمه من عائلة محافظة (تستره في غيابة ) 
واي بنت بتحب شب لي يحافظ على كرامتها معززة مكرمه 



                        اللهم استر علينا وعلى شبابنا وبناتنا

----------


## الوسادة

*على فكرة  لو تفكروا فيها منيح رح تستنجوا ليش الله حرم هادي الأشياء لأنو بتبعها مصاااايب 

يا عمي ما في بعد دخول البيت من بابه 

اصلا هادي مواضيع ما بدها نقاش لأنو المبادئ ما بتتغير و بما انها ما بتتغير ازن فالنقاش فيها عالفاضي 

و بالنسبة للرجل الشرقي فهو برأي شخصية تحترم لأنها حافظت على الفطرة يللي الله اعطاه اياها 


مع حبي

الوسادة*

----------


## الوسادة

عل فكرة و بالنسبة للبنات نفس الشي يعني بتوقع انو اغلب البنات بتفضل الشب المؤدب و يللي ما الو تجارب كتـــــير

----------


## الوسادة

*سُئلت إمرأة عجوز عن الحب وما هو معناه ؟
فأجابت : أول مرة سمعت هذه الكلمة كنت طفلة صغيرةِ
وكانت من والدي الذي قبلني وقال إني أحبك
فقلت الحب هو : الحنان والأمان وحضن دافئ
.................................................. .............

عندما بلغت سن الرشد وجدت رسالة تحت باب المنزل
أرسلها إبن الجيران عنوانها إسمي ومحتواها إني أحبك
فقلت الحب هو : جرأة و جنون
.................................................. .............
عندما خطبت لابن الجيران وتعرفت عليه
أول كلمة قالها لي هي أحبك
فقلت الحب هو: طموح وعمل وهدف وإرادة
.................................................. .............
تزوجت وفي ثاني يوم زواج قبلني زوجي على رأسي
وقال لي إني أحبك
فقلت الحب هو: شوق و وله و حنين
.................................................. ............
مرت سنة فولدت أول أولادي كنت تعبة ملقاة على سريري
فجائني زوجي وأمسك يدي فقال إني أحبك
فقلت الحب هو: شكر و تقدير و عطف و حنان
.................................................. .............
بعد مرور السنين شاب شعر الرأس وتزوجت الابناء
فنظر زوجي لشعراتي مبتسما وقال لي مبتسما
أحبك .. فقلت الحب هو: رحمة و عطف
.................................................. .............
طال العمر وأصبحت عجوز
وفي كل مرة زوجي العزيز يقول لي أحبك
فأقول الحب هو : وفاء وصدق وإخلاص وعطاء
.................................................. ..........
هذا هو الحب كلما زدنا في العمر كلما اكتشفنا أسراره
هذا هو الحـــــــب يبدأ صغيرا فيكبر شيئا فشيئا


ملاحظة : إن الحب ليس أن تبقي بجانب من تحب

لكن الحب هو أن تبقى في قلـــب من تحب*

----------


## غير مسجل

كل الشكر والتقدير لكي على ه\ا الموضوع الجميل     انا لا احب البنت التي لا تحفظ نفسها لان البنت مكرمه وتكون حشمة ومحافضه على نفسها لان اهم شي في البنت الاخلاق والستر والكرامه وشكرا

----------


## كلمة شرف

انا برأي المتواضع انه لفرض على الفتاة ان تلتزم بقواعد الادب فهو اولا  التزام  ديني وثانيا التزام اخلاقي وحلم كل شاب شرقي ان تكون زوجة المستقبل ان تكون ذو اخلاق حميدة وان ان لا يكون لها ماضي غير مشرف ومن هذا المنطلق اقول الى فتياتنا ان  الزمن لايرحم فحافضنا على انفسكن من الضياع واوصي هنا ايضا شبابنا الالتزام بدينهم واخلاقهم ويعلم الجميع كل منا له اخوات وكل منا يحب ان يكونو على خلق وعلى دين (واللهمن وراء القصد)

----------


## كلمة شرف

انا برأي المتواضع انه لفرض على الفتاة ان تلتزم بقواعد الادب فهو اولا  التزام  ديني وثانيا التزام اخلاقي وحلم كل شاب شرقي ان تكون زوجة المستقبل ان تكون ذو اخلاق حميدة وان ان لا يكون لها ماضي غير مشرف ومن هذا المنطلق اقول الى فتياتنا ان  الزمن لايرحم فحافضنا على انفسكن من الضياع واوصي هنا ايضا شبابنا الالتزام بدينهم واخلاقهم ويعلم الجميع كل منا له اخوات وكل منا يحب ان يكونو على خلق وعلى دين (واللهمن وراء القصد)

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اصبحت هذه الايام الفتاة المؤدبة من لها علاقات لم تتوسع بهاء اتتخيلو  :Bl (35):

----------

